# Bought two combos



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

Yesterday i purchased a combonation deer license forgetting that i had already bought one for this year back in april when i bought my new fishing license. I called the mdnr but there closed today. Looking to avoid a ticket and maybe get a refund on the second license. I bought the license at meijers, can meijers clear this up for me or do i have to contact the mdnr? Thanks


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Take it back to the point of purchase and have them void it out.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is the phone number for licensing:
517-373-1204


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Take it back to the point of purchase and have them void it out.


 
This will work. You have to go back to the same place you bought it or to a DNR office. Have it voided and relinquish the tags to be destroyed.


----------

